# If you're drunk and want to lay in the street...



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2010)

http://clatl.com/atlanta/bizarre-crimes-from-atlanta-police-reports/Content?oid=2213776



> Around 12:45 a.m., an officer driving on Boulevard  noticed an object in the middle of the road. As the officer got closer,  he realized the "object" was a 45-year-old woman. "Her speech was  slurred and she could not stand in one place," the officer wrote, adding  the woman was "EXTREMELY intoxicated." Apparently, she had an unusual  reason for lying in the middle of the road. "[The woman] explained that  she was demonstrating to everyone that is getting arrested for being in  the roadway, that if you stay on the double line, you will not be in  danger and should not be arrested."



Yeah, I remember listening to stories like that from snot-slinging drunks in the middle of the night.  Love those stories.


----------

